# Bulking diet



## .131816 (Aug 28, 2021)

Starting a clean bulk diet next week so I just thought I'd post it up for critique.
I haven't stated the portion sizes/grams etc as I'm not at the stage where I want to start counting calories.

Meal 1:
Plain Greek Yoghurt with plain Granola and a portion of fruit and nuts.

Meal 2:
Protein and carb shake.

Meal 3: 
5 eggs and thick slice of wholewheat toast.

Meal 4:

Protein and Carb shake.

Meal 5:
Chicken, meat, or fish, with steamed veggies and small portion of rice.

Meal 6:
Protein shake.

There's other meals I'll add to this diet on various days to make it more interesting and I'll also be on 2-3 litres of water per day with BCAAs and dextrose/electrolytes pre and post workout.


----------



## SiVoy86 (Oct 18, 2015)

I’d drop one of the protein/ carb shakes for another meal if you could and just have 2 shakes a day 

shakes upset my stomach after a while plus real food is better but that’s just my 2p mate other than that good luck


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

Steve1968 said:


> so I just thought I'd post it up for critique.


Its shite!


----------



## PaulNe (Oct 29, 2020)

Wants to "lean" bulk but doesn't want to count calories to track. Yep sounds clever


----------



## .131816 (Aug 28, 2021)

SiVoy86 said:


> I’d drop one of the protein/ carb shakes for another meal if you could and just have 2 shakes a day
> 
> shakes upset my stomach after a while plus real food is better but that’s just my 2p mate other than that good luck



Cheers for the reply. Shakes don't bother my stomach and they're just convenient for me personally due to my crazy lifestyle and work commitments.

I love chugging down a shake in less than 2 minutes without all the wasted time and hassle of having to prep another solid food meal. So easy to put a banana, oats, and peanut butter, in a blender with 2 scoops of whey, and know you've got the job done


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

Shakes aren’t the only thing OP chugs down.


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

@Steve1968
Take away the evening shake for and exchange for a meal bud . Something slow digesting as I assume it’s before bed . Also would be best to work out what calories you need rather than guess work.


----------



## 78527 (Oct 6, 2017)

Tbh bro, I use mutant mass, BUT I try and only use it as an emergency, like being ill and hating food, or last resort before bed, they're nothing compared to a couple of sweet potatos and bit of fried minced beef.


----------



## .131816 (Aug 28, 2021)

gymaddict1986 said:


> @Steve1968
> Take away the evening shake for and exchange for a meal bud . Something slow digesting as I assume it’s before bed . Also would be best to work out what calories you need rather than guess work.


Last shake is always micellar casein before bed (for convenience).

I will get down to the nitty gritty about cals/macros in the next few weeks.


----------



## thisismyhobby (Aug 20, 2016)

Steve: critique my diet lads!

Also Steve: I have no idea how many calories I’m consuming or my macros!


----------

